# Surf Stripers??



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Is anyone planning to fish Thursday, Friday and over the weekend from the Delaware and Maryland surf for Stripers? If so, where, what bait is available. Considering heading south to the OBX but Maryland much closer!!

Regards,
Fishbreath


----------



## AI4WD (Aug 7, 2004)

I'll be out there in the AM on Thursday. All, I have is Frozen Bunker. You can try Martins in West OC, MD for fresh bunker. I would try between 2PM and 4PM....They might have some. If not they will have some butterfish or small Blues. Blue fish will work almost as well as bunker this time of year. 

Hooks up,
Forrest

P.S. A belated Merry Christmas to everyone at P&S and I hope you all have a Properous & Happy New Year!


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Back at you Forrest.....*

Let me know how Thur go's. I'm thinking on going Sat afternoon to Mon late morn. With water temps at only 45 to 47 it's a push. Maybe with the warm weather the next few days there will be a late turn-on? Sure hope so, take care & tightlines


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

*Surf Stripers*

Much obliged Forrest. Seems Hat80 and I were thinking the same thing, with this warm spell coming at us, they just may turn back on. Just thinking about the blitz I experienced on the OBX a few years ago on New Years day when the temperature was in the 60's. There were blues, striper and specks everywhere!!!! Utter and glorious mayhem!

Let's see what the water holds. Forrest, are you going to AI or will you be on the mainland?

Milt


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Forrest is a AI baby and*

I think I know just were he'll be.  I'm getting reports there are still a few scatterd around but you'll catch Skat 20 to 1. Boy a late blitz would be nice! ....Tightlines


----------



## AI4WD (Aug 7, 2004)

Hey Clyde,

Got a couple nice holes real near the ORV Entrance. I will probably be between 18 and 19 KM or right near the ORV close to where the Lifeguarded section was. There are some beautiful cutouts at 18, 19 and just north of 20KM markers.

The beach has really changed since Sept. You would be amazed at the structure that has developed since then.

Clyde, Iffin you have a hard time gettin any fresh, I have plenty of frozen. I will bring extra for ya!

Hooks up, 
Forrest


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Well, dang, still got two of my rods that AIn't been broken down yet. Was figuring (before the warming trend), it could be done. Now, iffin I could get out of a NYE commitment (not mine, but the Miss's), been thinking Friday/Saturday, but if I know my wife, fushing isn't where I should spend NYE, but that's cool, because the "good" times, well, let's say sometimes she helps me to the door.

Happy New Year, and may someone catch the last or the first of the year.

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## AI4WD (Aug 7, 2004)

Hey Shaggy, good to see ya man! How did the Holiday treat ya, any special toys?   

Hooks up,
Forrest


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

AI4WD said:


> Hey Shaggy, good to see ya man! How did the Holiday treat ya, any special toys?
> 
> Hooks up,
> Forrest



Forrest, best to you and your family. Holiday treated me fantastic, not toys, well not yet, spent with my Mom and Dad, one sister, three brothers, one wife (it AIn;t that bad), two daughters (it's worse than it sounds, but I wouldn't trade either of them), and eight nieces and nephews.

Fishing wise, well Santa got me some Gortex gear to stay dry in some of that nasty Spring/Fall wet weather (not to mention, some semi-turtlenecks).

But, Friends and family, peace, good times and the "NICE" things in life, well, I have smiled and thanked.

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Hey Forrest,*

Thanks for the info. I may need to take you up on the frozen. I'm going to make some phone calls and I'll get back with you. Goodluck to you my friend. ....Tightlines

Bob, give me a call at home when you get a min, we got a trip to talk about.


----------



## AI4WD (Aug 7, 2004)

Hey Clyde,

Fished AI today from 8AM till 1:30PM 2 shorts and No Knockdowns, using froze Bunker. It was a nice day with kids! 

Hooks up,
Forrest


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Thanks Forrst,*

I'm still watching the water temps. Like to see them get close to 50 but I don't think that will happen.  As of now I will more then likely try Sat & Sun. Can get bait, only time will tell. Glad you and the kids had a good day.  Again, thanks!....Tightlines


----------



## AI4WD (Aug 7, 2004)

Fished AI today, with NO results. Not any hits that I witnessed. Happy New year evryone at P&S !!!!!  

Good luck fishing in the New year!

Hooks up,
FOrrest


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Forrest, Clyde, and all my Maryland/Delaware (and for that matter Virginia and Norh Carolina friends, and less I forget the upper reaches Coco in New York and Manny's memory in Jersey)

God bless you all, may the new year bring bright promises!

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

Happy New Years Guys! I made it back from Columbus, OH at 11:30 pm Thursday! I think I'm back for good now. Thanks for all of the updates since 11/15/04. I had limited pc access and limited information to add so I just lurked! I hope all of you and yours are doing well! Murph


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*To nice to stay @ home.*

Got up Sat morn 01-01-05 and loaded the truck to start the new year, Assateague Island bound.  



















Fished from 2pm until 7:30pm with not a bump on one rod. With water temps at 44 I really didn't expect to catch anything.  With that said, I couldn't think of a better way to start the new year then to be on the beach with the rods in the water.  



















It was a beautiful day with air temps around 67 and light SW winds. No fish but the wife and I had a great time anyway. .....Tightlines


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

....now you wouldn't be showin' off the new ride would ya???     ....the R


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Not really, just the nice weather, had to have something in the picture.*

But since you asked, it is a sweet setup!  Eat your heart out...LOL   .....Tightlines


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

It does look good!.......and I'd say ya gotcha a sweet deal too  ......I found me a 95 Rangerover that looks 'beachy".Now if I can get the price down a bit  .....the R


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Take hundred dollar bills with you R,*

thats what gets the price down!  Oh, will it tow that SeaPro your buying? .....Tightlines

And Jay, you better stop all that lurking!


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Nice to see you on the beach! Now you better get out there and get some pullage next time!


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*A.s.a.p!*

When the water temps get back up. ....Happy New Year & Tightlines


----------



## HR (Nov 14, 2002)

any way to get a better look at that interior rod holder?


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Rodloft*

I posted directions how to build these about two years ago. If people still have a intrest I will repost them step by step in the supporters fourm, they work great! In the off-season, hang them on the wall in the garage or basement. .....Tightlines


----------



## HR (Nov 14, 2002)

Thanks, That'll make the trip to the beach a whole lot easier.


----------



## AI4WD (Aug 7, 2004)

*Nice Ride!*

 That is a sweet Ride there my friend. Not as big as your old one but it will get the Job done!  

By the way, what did ya do with the old one? I hope you gave her a decent burial....lol   

Hooks up,
Forrest


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Hey Forrest,*

Actually the Yoda LC has allot more room then the Wagoneer did. In that, it's wider and higher. The best part is the full time 4 wheel drive is bad to the bone in the sand!  The Wagoneer is in the driveway waiting to be restored or sold, haven't made up my mind yet. When are you going out again? The water temps are coming up, hope theres still some big Blues around to be had. Talk to you soon my friend. ....Tightlines


----------



## AI4WD (Aug 7, 2004)

*Got Pullage today!*

 But it was the freshwater kind! Went to Porters Xing Bridge, 3 Pickerals and 2 Bass on ultralight tackle in 2 hours! Man I had a ball, had 1 Pickeral at 5lbs, 1 at 3 lbs and one at 2.5 lbs, the bass were 2.5 and 3 lbs .....woooohooooo! Got Pullage!

Hooks up,
Forrest


----------

